# Doubts about lee press systems and priming tools



## amayumi (Sep 5, 2008)

Dear sirs,

I am reading the lee reloading products catalog in order to select the product wich fits my necessities (a good press for reloading pistol ammo), however, after a comparison of all lee reloading kits, i still have some doubts about the aplicability of each kit and because of it i would like to send some questions to you.

1) LEE DELUXE TURRET PRESS KIT

i want to know about the advantages of this called Lee Turret system when compared to commom breech lock press.

I want to reload pistol ammo and i am not sure about the advantages and disvantages of each press system (turret versus breech lock). What you say about this two systems?

2) i read that the LEE BREECH LOCK CHALLENGER PRESS KIT features the same components as the 50th anniversary kit but have replaced the Safety Prime with the Auto-Prime and a set of Auto-Prime shell holders.

I wish to know the advantages and disvantages of using a Auto-Prime ( manual priming tool) instead of an Safety Prime (press mounted priming feeder).

I am thinking about to acquire one of this two kits but i am not sure about the advantages of different priming systems that comes with each kit and because of this i cannot made my choice.

Since the kits are identical, it is better to get the kit with the primer mounted over the press or the kit with the manual priming tool?

Best Regards,

Ama Yumi


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I can not talk about the other stuff but the auto-prime tool is handy. I do like it alot. It is very easy to feal exactly how the primers are going in. I shot a lot of compition and for me it makes me happy to know the primers are going in the same every time.

Draw backs they are made of cheap metal. I have broken 4 of them over the years. I have always brought parts and a new one. I have one set up for 223 one for 308 class then one for 338LM and one for 45acp. The heads are so easy to change it is not funny. If they were made from good metal you could buy one and never need anything else.


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

I also can only comment on the auto prime. I have one and really like it is quick and easy and you can easily feel the primer being seated. I hav not had any problems with it except did not fit wsm cartridges for one of my friends. He ended up taking a dremel to open up the area where the case slips into and now it works great.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I feel like I'm butting in here since you've already gotten sound advice, but I can't miss this opportunity to ask you to consider RCBS eguipment.

Their customer service is beyond reproach.....or even explanation!

If you ever need ANYTHING, they will refuse to take your money. I once asked them for a replacement handle for a case trimmer that I acquired second hand...in terrible shape, fully expecting to pay for it. They refused, saying only that their tools are guaranteed for life, and 2 days later I had a brand new handle AND KNOB at my door!

I just try to encourage anyone to support that kind of dedication to customer service.

Thanks for listening :wink:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I agree with Csquared in that you should give RCBS some serious consideration. I have used mostly RCBS equipment for over 30 years and have never had any of it break. The one press we used to have that was not RCBS is broken and was replaced with an RCBS. Also, for the quality you get, they are not all that expensive, IMO.


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

I also have had good experience whith RCBS, I got a RCBS press from my uncle and it didnt have a primer catcher I called to order a new one and they said they would send it to me for no charge.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Don't doubt the lee products either. Their classic cast press is a beast, at least the equal of the RCBS Rockchucker and at half the price.

Their perfect powder measure is cheap, but that being said, it is way more consistent than my RCBS measure.

RCBS makes a much better scale.

As for the auto prime, I prefer their auto prime II which is a prime mounted press. I permanently mounted mine on their cheapest press. Seems like you can feel the primers seat a lot better than the hand one.

As far as customer service, Lee is right with RCBS or better. I use to have all RCBS dies, with a few Bonaza Benchrest dies and have since went to all Lee dies, with absolutely no regret at all.

RCBS makes better case holders it seems.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Please give some examples of how customer service can be better than that of RCBS.

I'm definitely not trying to put you on the spot, I just absolutely cannot think of anywhere they can improve.

Does LEE give new tools away to every tenth caller, or something ? :lol:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

As I said, Lee was with RCBS or better, both have good customer service. Even the things I have broken because of my own stupidity, they have replaced immediately for free.

I have had less issues with my Lee Dies than my RCBS Dies. Never have I broke a depriming pin in a LEE die, even depriming military brass, I definately can't say that for RCBS. Even the decapping die. Stuck cases, as rare as it is for me, are 100 times easier to remove in a Lee die, as you drive it out with the expander/deprimer. I also have bought several RCBS resizing dies that were not even close on tolerances, but they did replace them free.

That being said, LEE or RCBS I don't think you can go wrong with either.

For heavy work, I would stay away from any of the Lee aluminum presses due to flex issues. But Lee's Classic Cast press is at least equal to or better IMO than the comparable RCBS presses, and for a lot less bucks.

A lot of guys will write off lee just because it is cheaper.


----------



## beetown (Oct 22, 2008)

I have been using a Lee Classic press for many years. I don't shoot a lot but manage to run maybe 200 rounds through the press a month. I load mostly .357 Magnum and 30-30. Only problem I had was one time the loading lever broke. Fixed it within a week. No problem. I have had it for maybe fifteen years. Right price and practical. Not a heavy duty press by any means. I use the Lee dies too. All good stuff.


----------

